# Buddies



## Jenmo62 (Jan 6, 2013)

My RIR went lame. After being inside for a few days I took her out to visit the flock. When I put her down her best friend, Spicy, jumped in the box and proceeded to cuddle with Rhoda. So cute!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

That is sooo sweet. And they say chickens don't have feelings. Thank you for sharing pic! I hope your RIR starts feeling better really soon!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

chickens are wondeful creatures.


----------



## cosmicsquirrel (Sep 12, 2012)

How sweet! People who don't have chickens have no idea what characters they can be.


----------

